# Canyon Service



## Machinehead (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal von meinen Erfahrungen vom Canyon Service berichten, damit auch andere mitbekommen wie es bei Canyon abläuft.
Nun zu meiner Geschichte:
Ich kam als langjähriger Canyon Fan (FX4000,Nerve AM) auf die Idee mir Anfang Juni nach langer Überlegung
ein Torque EX Trailflow zu bestellen.Ich entschied mich kurzerhand für ein Outlet Bike mit leichtem Lackschaden.
Da ich in der Eifel Urlaub geplant hatte war der Plan das Bike auf dem Weg abzuholen und im Urlaub zu nutzen.Perfekt.eigentlich.
Da das ganze etwas kurzfristig war konnte ich das Bike nicht vor Ort aufbauen lassen sondern schraubte es vor Ort kurz zusammen.Kein Problem für mich.
Beim Zusammenbauen bemerkte ich dass die Bremsleitung abgeknickt war.
Dies wurde innerhalb einer halben Stunde in Ordnung gebracht und wir haben währenddessen eine Fritzcola spendiert bekommen.Soweit alles noch in Ordnung.Kann ja mal passieren.
Am Urlaubsort angekommen Bike noch feinjustiert und beim Setup bemerkt dass gar keine Luft in der Gabel ist und diese trotzdem nur 2/3 einfedert!Bei genauerem hinsehen bemerkte ich das die Gabel auch mind.185 mm anstatt 170mm hatte.
Also habe ich Montag morgen gleich bei Canyon angerufen.
Eine nette Dame versicherte mir dass die Gabel vorrätig wäre und diese vor Ort getauscht werden könne.
Also packte ich das Bike und fur 100km eine Strecke zu Canyon.

Beim Service angekommen versuchte mich der Verkäufer mehrfach zu überzeugen dass das normal wäre und die Gabel noch eingefahren werden müsse!!
Erst nachdem ich Ihm erzählte dass ich selbst schon eine Lyrik fuhr und mein Bruder die gleiche Gabel hat wurde er hellhörig und bemerkte das ich die Funktionsweise einer Gabel verstehe.
Als er mir nun mitteilte das die Gabel nicht direkt repariert werden könne und ich das Bike beim Service lassen musste verstand ich die Welt nicht mehr.Aus it dem Traum das Bike im Urlaub zu nutzen.

3 Wochen später bekam ich das Bike nun endlich von Canyon zurück.
Allerdings erst als ich des öfteren den Service kontaktieren musste.Der Plan war das Canyon eine neue Gabel ordert beim Hersteller der gewisse Lieferzeiten hatte.Nach mehrmaligem Kontakt mit dem Service wurde dann aber doch beschlossen eine Gabel aus einem vorhandenem Bike zu verwenden.
Als ich das *Torque* nun zum 2.mal zusammenbaute bemerkte ich sofort die Macken/kitschen im Standrohr.

Die Beschichtung der beiden Standrohre war auch unterschiedlich.
Service kontaktiert und besprochen ich sende die gabel ende juli ein und es wird die Gabelkrone gewechselt.Nachdem die Gabel aber nun 2 Wochen bei Canyon ist wurde mir mitgeteilt die Bearbeitung ist am 3.9,!?!
Es wird auf eine Ersatzgabel vom Hersteller gewartet heißt es nun.
1 Monat ohne Bike!
Nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich von Canyon halten soll.
Sie sollen mir die Gabel jetzt zurücksenden damit ich überhaupt ein Bike habe.
Ich hoffe dass diesen Bericht viele lesen und gewarnt sind.
Gibt es Leute die Ihr Bike freiwillig zu Canyon geben zum Service?
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. August 2014)

Hab meine Laufräder auf Garantie hin geschickt. Hat mir schon gereicht... Geplant sind 7 Wochen. Der Hersteller der Räder hätte mir alles in 5-6 Werktagen in Ordnung gebracht. Leider habe ich da erst im Nachhinein angefragt. 
Einen Service werde ich dort nicht machen lassen. Außer bei uns schneit es mal ausnahmsweise im Winter und ich kann 2 Monate darauf verzichten. 

Mein Fazit bis jetzt: Bike ist top! Preis ist top! Service dauert leider zu lange... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machinehead (8. August 2014)

Bike top,Preis top sehe ich genau so.aber der Service ist ein NoGo.Mein Vertrauen ist dahin


----------



## filiale (8. August 2014)

Mal unabhängig von Deinem Ärger: Ein Bike zu kaufen und direkt damit ungetestet in den Urlaub zu fahren ist schon fahrlässig...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. August 2014)

Warum nicht im Urlaub testen? 
Er hat ja nicht gesagt das er damit direkt in einem World cup starten wollte. Und bei einem neuen Fahrrad sollte eigentlich alles ganz sein wenn man es bekommt. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Vincy (8. August 2014)

Die Lyrik gibt es nicht mit 185mm FW! Im Normalfall hat die nur max 170mm FW, als OEM-Version max 180mm FW.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc2-dh
170mm FW gibt da Canyon auch an. https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3266#tab-reiter2


----------



## Hillside (8. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:
			
		

> Mal unabhängig von Deinem Ärger: Ein Bike zu kaufen und direkt damit ungetestet in den Urlaub zu fahren ist schon fahrlässig…



Immer wieder diese Vorwürfe à la "selbst schuld".

Fakt ist: Wenn der Hersteller es hinbekommt, ein funktionsfähiges Rad zum vereinbarten Termin zu liefern, kann man damit allerlei machen, ggf. auch in den Urlaub fahren.

Selbst wenn das vielleicht ein wenig optimistisch ist, bleiben ja die anderen Erfahrungen. Die Wartezeit ist nicht unüblich. Sicher gibt es Leute, die das nie erleben müssen, weil es keinen Defekt gibt. Aber diejenigen, die es betrifft, haben Pech gehabt. Ich möchte in der Saison (und eigentlich auch außerhalb) nicht gerne einen Monat oder länger auf mein Rad verzichten.

Für ein Versenderrad hat man am besten noch ein Zweitrad parat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Für ein Versenderrad hat man am besten noch ein Zweitrad parat.


Mindestens ein zweites Versenderrad....


----------



## Hillside (8. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mindestens ein zweites Versenderrad....



Womöglich. Vielleicht von einem zweiten Versender, zur Risikostreuung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Womöglich. Vielleicht von einem zweiten Versender, zur Risikostreuung.


Ganz BESTIMMT von einem zweiten Versender...schon wegen der Servicerisikominimierung


----------



## Machinehead (9. August 2014)

Hi,
dass ich das Bike direkt mit in den Urlaub nahm war vielleicht schon etwas blauäugig.
Damals hatte ich sogar noch mein altes Nerve AM!Wollte halt keine 2 Bikes mitnehmen.
Das wäre selbst mit insgesamt 5 Bikes im Sharan mit 4-fach Träger eng geworden
Ich war eh mit der Family im Center Parc und hatte eh nur 2-3 Touren geplant.
Ich habe sogar ne kleine Runde mit dem Rad gedreht.Allerdings nur auf der Waldautobahn:-(
Für alles andere war die Gabel zu Bockig.k.A was da dran kaputt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machinehead (9. August 2014)

@ Update :Habe gestern Abend noch einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen das die Gabel angeblich heute umgebaut
wird!Die Dame hat sich auch bei mir entschuldigt und Sie verstehe auch nicht wieso das Ganze so abgelaufen ist. Bin ich mal gespannt.Ich hatte Ihnen zuvor geschrieben Sie sollen mir die Gabel wieder zurücksenden und sich melden wenn die neue da ist.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese Vorwürfe à la "selbst schuld".


Hast Du vorher mal hier mitgelesen?


----------



## Hillside (9. August 2014)

Ja.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. August 2014)

Norja, alles noch im Rahmen sag ich mal (fürn Versender in der Hauptsaison). Sobald es beim Händler um die Ecke komplizierter wird (Rahmenschaden z.B.)  und er einschicken muss geht da meiner Erfahrung nach genausoviel schief und dauert genauso lang. Wenn man Teile zum Service einschickt ist es klar das es mehrere Wochen dauert, da man es von zu Hause an Canyon schickt und Canyon an den Hersteller dort mit Wartezeit bearbeitet wird und wieder mit Zwischenschritt zurück. Wenn ich mein Bike nicht in Koblenz persönlich vorbeibringen könnte und wieder abholen wäre Versender für mich nicht in Frage gekommen. Das weiß man aber vorher.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. August 2014)

Und ich hab durchaus positive Erfahrung mehrfach mit Canyon gemacht. Rahmentausch innerhalb 3 Tags in der Hauptsaison mit sauberem aaufbau, erste Sahne Canyon!


----------



## noocelo (9. August 2014)

Machinehead schrieb:


> Bike top,Preis top (...) Service ist ein NoGo.



... so siehts halt numma aus. und manchmal könnte man meinen, das sei von canyon exakt so gewollt. dass sie damit hoch pokern wissen sie hoffentlich. macht auf mich keinen langfristig cleveren eindruck. aber kurz-mittelfristig bringts so gewiss am meisten patte.

gab noch gar keine 'wer beim versender billig kauft und ein fehlerfreies rad erwartet ist selbst schuld'- oder 'kann ich gut verstehen, dass canyon dich im regen stehen lässt, so wie du dich verhälst'-posts; wer will zuerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (9. August 2014)

Die Lösung:

Aktionen bei Aldi abwarten. Rad kaufen für rund 199-299€.

Wenn Rad kaputt, zu Aldi fahren, umtausch oder Geld zurück geht fix da überall Filialen. Fünf Jahre fünf Rader und immernoch die Hälfte gespart, und vor allem den Service ärger.

Oder Alternativ schauen was in den AGB definiert ist und entweder diese auch im Nachhinein akzeptieren oder mit lächeln im Gesicht den Anwalt anfahren.





Gruß


----------



## Machinehead (10. August 2014)

na ja das ufert jetzt etwas aus.
Ich wollte hier keine generelle Diskussion über Versenderbikes entfachen.
Ich denke nur das bei Canyon im Service der Eine nicht weiß was der Andere macht bzw. sagt.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dies von Canyon so beabsichtigt war.
Evtl haben die zu wenig Personal und diese sind alle im Stress.
Eine gewisse Wartezeit find ich generell nicht schlimm.
Mich ärgert es nur wenn einem etwas Versprochen bzw. ausgemacht wird
und dann nicht eingehalten wird.
Werde berichten wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Ich hatte auch meine Probleme. Ich schätze,  das lag daran das ich mit meinen Anliegen jedes mal wen anders am telefon oder im Mailordner hatte.

Wäre es immer derselbe, und engagierte, Mitarbeiter,  dann würde er sowas erkennen und die Konsequenzen ziehen. Gegebenenfalls mit einem komplett neuen Bike. Denn es ist nicht jedem Kunden zumutbar pauschal zu sagen "bau mir die Gabel aus und schick sie ein". Es gibt Menschen die wollen sich mit dem Schrauberthema überhaupt nicht auseinander setzen, sondern einfach fahren.

Daher denke ich auch dass es einfach kommunikative Probleme unter den Service Mitarbeitern sind,  und unter den Abteilungen,  die sowas verursachen. 

Unterbesetzt ist Canyon definitiv,  wenn ich mir deren Mitarbeitergesuche ansehe.

die Leute aber zur Warnung vor canyon auf den Plan zu rufen... Na ja,  dann doch lieber bei Aldi einkaufen. 



Gruß


----------



## Machinehead (10. August 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> die Leute aber zur Warnung vor canyon auf den Plan zu rufen... Na ja,  dann doch lieber bei Aldi einkaufen.
> 
> Gruß


Mich hat mal die Erfahrung von Anderen interessiert und ich habe den Thread auch in der Hoffnung eröffnet dass ein Canyon Mitarbeiter dies auch zu Gesicht bekommt.
Das mit dem Warnen war vielleicht etwas zu übertrieben.
Aber es hat ja wohl doch irgendeine Wirkung gezeigt.
Bei Aldi kauf ich aber auch ein.Aber kein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Bei denen darf man aber warnen. Hab letztens um 18 uhr den Korb von Brezelautomaten bekommen,  das mein gewünschtes Produkt heute nicht mehr verfügbar sei.

da war der halbe Laden erschüttert. 

Aber ob Canyon in anbetracht der engen Personallage hier momentan herumauswertet, darauf würde ich nicht hoffen.

Hab auch mal eben über 1000€ bezahlt und viel Umstand gehabt für das Geld.  Für mich als azubi sind 2000 Mark eine harte Nummer... naja fährt sich trotzdem gut und werde in den kommenden Jahren dort ein fully kaufen.

verhält sich ka wie beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf bei Verwandten. Kauft man lieber, da man weiß wo die probleme stecken


----------



## derbastian (10. August 2014)

Machinehead schrieb:


> Bike top,Preis top sehe ich genau so.aber der Service ist ein NoGo.Mein Vertrauen ist dahin



dass dein vertrauen dahin ist, kann ich gewissermaßen verstehen. zumal ist es wirklich ärgerlich, dass die gabel defekt war und dir dann erzählt worden ist, dass sei ganz normal; sie müsse erst eingefahren werden. 

dass der service "absolut" nogo ist, würde ich jedoch nicht unterschreiben. 
- mir ist mal das sicherungsgewinde am bremssattel einer elixir7 gebrochen. völlig ohne probleme wurde sie innerhalb 3 wochen ausgetauscht
- meine reverb bj.2012 war defekt, 3 wochen später erhielt ich eine neue 2013er modell
- mit den 3 wochen konnte ich jeweils gut leben, da sie die sachen ja nur weiterschicken

- einen wirklichen manko sehe ich im email kontakt. oftmals erhält man keine antwort oder wartet viel zu lange. bei anruf ging (in meinem fall) immer alles recht flott von statten
- was auch fies ist: schaltaugen mit versandkosten von 5,90 (zumal sie eh in einem brief kommen)


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Für mich als azubi sind 2000 Mark eine harte Nummer...


Meine 70 Jähigen Schwiegereltern rechnen ab und zu in DM um. Ein Azubi von heute, der zu DM Zeiten schon mehrstellig rechnen konnte und seitdem nicht umstellen konnte - RESPEKT!
Oder hast Du vor 2002 dort für 2000DM ein Rad gekauft und warst damals Azubi?

Für die jüngeren unter uns: die DM wurde am 31. Dezember 2001 abgeschafft.

Eigendlich verstehe ich nicht, was Du über Canyon und Aldi aussagen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Oder hast Du vor 2002 dort für 2000DM ein Rad gekauft und warst damals Azubi?
> 
> 
> *Na dann gebe ich dir mal was zum Grübeln. =Für mein erstes Fully von Scott bezahlte ich 1.999,00 DM.*
> ...


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Schritt zurück. Sry


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2014)

Und wie war der Service von Scott gegenüber dem von Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Gab nie Probleme mit dem Rad. Jahre gehabt und musste nur Kilometer abspulen.



Gruß


----------



## DerLuemmel (11. August 2014)

Direkte Erfahrungen hab' ich mit dem Canyon Service noch nicht gemacht. Mein Bike war gut aufgebaut und eingestellt und läuft bisher gut.

Grundsätzlich gibt es aber erstens immer solche und solche Fälle bei allen Händlern oder Versendern. Ich habe auch schon von genug Leuten gehört die super zufrieden sind.

Zweitens habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Händlern vor Ort gemacht. Gerade bei Problemen mit Teilen etc. werden eben diese halt an den Hersteller versendet und das dauert. Dafür kann der Händler nichts. Wenn der Azubi oder Mechaniker vor Ort aber mal was verhunzt und das kann ja mal passieren, kann man dem Kunden das nicht in die Schuhe schieben bzw. diesen darauf sitzen lassen. Gerade dann nicht, wenn dieser Ahnung hat, was man wohl daran merkt, dass er nicht sagt "das Rad ist kaputt" sondern eher sowas wie "die Speichenspannung auf der Ventilseite ist leider nicht hoch genug und ich habe leider kein Werkzeug dabei".

Was natürlich gar nicht geht sind schlechte Organisation, falsche Informationspolitik und fehlende Absprachen im Unternehmen. Und ich finde das ist ein Punkt an dem Canyon arbeiten muss. Der Mechaniker sagt "ich brauch noch 2 Tage" und die Frau an der Hotline "ihr Rad geht morgen raus". Und das ist, was man immer wieder hört und was mir selbst auch aufgefallen ist. Es scheint halt eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein, dass man sich nicht ganz einig ist und das ist schade.
Es ist ja kein Problem zu warten - darauf sollte man ja bei Canyon gefasst sein. Aber angeblich sichere Zusagen sollte man auch einhalten können - ansonsten kann man das nicht als sicher bezeichnen.


----------



## Radler-01 (12. August 2014)

Jetzt schreib ich mal zu Thema Service bei Canyon:

Mittwoch abend beim Fahren hab ich mir das Schaltauge verbogen und Sonntag dann ein Marathon im Kalender (und das Reserveauge findet man natürlich nicht im Keller ) ...
Dann online am Donnerstag morgen ein Schaltauge bestellt und um kurz nach 8 direkt angerufen und nach der Lieferzeit gefragt: "ja, das wird wahrscheinlich nix bis Fr/Sa, da das Logistiksystem nicht so schnell ist: Aber ich klär das nochmal..."

Am Samstag lag der Brief im Kasten !!!

Also:   und ein ganze großes DANKE an den Service !!!


----------



## noocelo (12. August 2014)

beeindruckend, dass ein schaltauge innerhalb von drei tagen geliefert wird.


----------



## Radler-01 (12. August 2014)

ich formuliere es mal in Stunden: Bestellung ca. 7:00, Lieferung ca 50 h später... Da die Post auch "drin hängt" und die theoretische Lieferzeit auf über 4 Tage angekündigt war, hab´ ich mich einfach nur darüber gefreut, daß ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter über den Logistik-Systemschatten gesprungen ist. Dafür das DANKE.  Punkt, fertig.

(Wenn Du das belustigend findest - gerne; in Anbetracht der zeitlichen Zusammenstellung "Deiner drei Tage" bist Du evtl. auch jemand, der sonntags bestellt, montags nachfragt und sagt: ich hab vor zwei Wochen geordert...)


----------



## noocelo (12. August 2014)

... locker bleiben. is' doch ok wenn dich diese lieferung dermaßen flasht, dass du mit vier thumb-up-smileys, einem danke in versalien und drei ausrufezeichen reagierst.

und es ist ok, wenn ich es anders seh'.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. August 2014)

Schon mal dran gedacht das du nicht der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bist bzw. nicht der einzige der eine Service Anfrage an Canyon laufen hat? Schaltauge extra schneller zu liefern damit man am Wochenende fahren kann ist schon klasse. Schließlich sind die keine 24h Liefer Express Bude wie z.B. Amazon.

Und das sie damit ein Biker kurzfristige glücklich machen sollte auch klar sein. Warum man das wieder schlecht machen muss versteh ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Reign1 (12. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (12. August 2014)

Ups....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (12. August 2014)

Nur Interesse halber:
Was hat denn der Dämpfer?
"Schrott" sagt jetzt nicht so arg viel aus.
Je nach defekt muss schon auch mal geprüft werden wo er her kommt,
Bzw was damit passiert ist.
Einfach so pauschal immer austauschen,  oder für umme reparieren macht keine Firma. 
Und du kannst dir vorstellen, dass es ggf noch ein paar mehr Kunden bei Canyon gibt und es recht schwierig sein könnte für jeden ein Austausch - teil so rum liegen zu haben?
Da sollten sie am besten nur die Hälfte an Rädern verkaufen, damit die andere Hälfte als Ersatzteilträger auf Lager ist.
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass nur so viele Komponenten bestellt werden, wie Fahrräder gebaut werden um die günstigsten Preise realisieren zu können? 
Aber so scharf scheinst du ja eh nicht auf das Rad zu sein, wenn du es direkt wegen einem defekt zurück gibst.

Kein Angriff meinerseits... Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Reign1 (13. August 2014)

Der Dämpfer klappert und dämpft auf die ersten 2-3mm nicht mehr. Ja du hast recht, ich sollte mehr Verständnis dafür zeigen das ein Neurad keine 3min richtig Funktioniert.. Hab ja auch keine 2000€ dafür bezahlt. Und ja du hast recht es ist absolut zuviel verlangt mir ein Ersatzteil zu schicken, wo gibt den sowas. Und zum Thema "einfach mal so für umme Reparieren", hab ja schließlich Garantie.
Achja und ne ich bin nicht eher nicht mehr so scharf auf das Rad, wenn ich mir anschaut was andere Leute über den Canyon Service so schreiben....


----------



## zichl (13. August 2014)

Du weißt hoffentlich dass das hier ein Forum ist... Da gibt es pauschal erstmal nur gemecker, egal bei welchem Thema. Ansonsten ist ein defekt natürlich ärgerlich aber der Hersteller hat natürlich erstmal das Recht zu prüfen was da jetzt überhaupt kaputt ist und warum solltest du nicht evtl an dem Schaden schuld sein? 
Ein guter Händler macht sowas allerdings oftmals schneller und unkomplizierter. Aber ist dir das dann den Händler-Aufpreis Wert?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2014)

Ein "guter" Händler braucht oft auch Wochen, um gewisse Kulanzansprüche beim Hersteller durchzudrücken...so meine Erfahrung (so geschehen bei einem hiesigen Cube-Händler vor Ort).
Ich seh den Unterschied zwischen einem Händler und Versender hinsichtlich Beratungsqualität und Servicedauer nicht mehr so deutlich -  ausser im Preis. Deshalb bin ich auch bei Canyon gelandet.
Bei meinem Riss am Hinterbau hat sich Canyon übrigens auch 3 Wochen in der Hauptsaison Zeit genommen was ich aber nachvollziehbar finde.


----------



## Machinehead (13. August 2014)

@Reign1 ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen.Ich war auch kurz davor mein Bike zurückzugeben.
Aber da hätte ich mich nur selbst bestraft da es für mich keine Alternative gibt in der Preisregion!
Und die Räder sind halt nunmal echt top.
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle behalten.Das kann dir bei anderen Bikes auch passieren.
Deshalb warte ich im Moment immer noch auf meine Gabel
Könntest es evtl direkt beim Hersteller Service probieren.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. August 2014)

Machinehead schrieb:


> @Reign1 i...Könntest es evtl direkt beim Hersteller Service probieren.


Das würde ich aber erst nach Rücksprache mit Canyon machen. Hatte ich bei meiner FOX-Gabel auch so gemacht als die nach 1,5 Jahren Laufspuren hatte.

@Reign1:  was kann Canyon für einen defekten Dämpfer, der eigentlich ein OEM-Teil ist ? Die verbauen nur das gelieferte Material und haben sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Wareneingangs-Funktionsprüfstand.
(wenn sich Dein verständlicher Ärger über ein kaputtes Rad nach einem Tag und den versauten Bike-Urlaub gelegt hat, wirst Du das auch so sehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. August 2014)

Das die nicht jedes Anbauteil im Prüfstand packen ist ja nachvollziehbar. Aber es wird ja eine Probefahrt und Endkontrolle gemacht. Ist der Dämpfer im arsch, sollte ein Mensch der wahrscheinlich schon auf zig tausenden Rädern gesessen hat und eventuell sogar einen Meister Titel besitzt dieses an sich sofort bemerken. Gerade, weil er auch mehrere gleiche Räder am Tag unter sich hat. 
Kann ja keiner erzählen das es da funktioniert hat und einen Tag später ohne das jemand das Rad bewegt hat ist es Schrott.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Radler-01 (13. August 2014)

@Dennis-Fox:  boah - hast Du einen coolen Taschenrechner


----------



## Radler-01 (13. August 2014)

(doppel-Post)


----------



## Machinehead (13. August 2014)

habe eben die Info bekommen dass meine Gabel heute versendet wird.Mit etwas Glück hab ich sie morgen dann.
Bin mal gespannt ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Werde euch berichten wenn die Gabel da ist.
@Dennis-Fox meines Wissens machen die Schrauber auch die Probefahrt.Und ich denke das Canyon keine Meister als Schrauber einsetzt.


----------



## mot.2901 (13. August 2014)

Glaubst du wirklich das mit jedem Rad eine Probefahrt gemacht wird inkl. Endkontrolle?
Das Teil wird zusammengeschraubt,eingestellt und fertig.
Die Qualität muss der Dämpferhersteller garantieren.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. August 2014)

Probefahrt wird auf jeden Fall gemacht. Ist denke ich mal ein kurzer Funktionstest auf dem Parkplatz. Aber darauf sitzt auf jeden Fall mal jemand bevor es verschickt wird. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## bigfail (14. August 2014)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde,

nun mal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Kundenservice.

Ich weiß es noch ganz genau, es ist ca. 10 Wochen her und ich wollte ein Canyon kaufen. 

Meine emails/Fragen wurden innerhalb weniger Stunden kompetent, ausführlich und freundlich beantwortet! Fand ich super!

Am letzten Freitag wurde das Rad dann geliefert, Lackschäden, kaputter Schnellspanner, unrund laufendes Vorderrad und Probleme mit der Bremse. Die ich alle ausführlich beschrieben habe!

Nach 24 Stunden...nichts! Nach 48 Stunden nun die Antwort!

Alles automatisierter Text, mit einer eingefügten Zeile - "bla, Bremse muss erst eingefahren werden..., mit Link zur Canyon Homepage - Hersteller Manuals.

Auf den Rest wurde leider erst gar nicht eingegangen!

Mal sehen ob man in der 2ten Mail bereit ist, mehr als 30 Sekunden in die Bearbeitung meines Anliegens zu Investieren! Es bleibt spannend! 

Gruß bigfail


----------



## Machinehead (14. August 2014)

bigfail schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde,
> 
> nun mal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Kundenservice.
> 
> ...



ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal anzurufen und Druck zu machen.Wenn es sein muss auch täglich damit Sie bemerken zu meinst es ernst.


----------



## bigfail (14. August 2014)

Machinehead schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal anzurufen und Druck zu machen.Wenn es sein muss auch täglich damit Sie bemerken zu meinst es ernst.



Ganz ehrlich!? Ich bin schon ziemlich angepisst! Und bei einer Mail, hat man noch mal Zeit um sich zu überlegen, was man wie mitteilen möchte! Mit so einer plumpen Antwort konnte ja keiner rechnen!

Ich werde das Wochenende noch abwarten, den Spaß am Fahrrad fahren hat mir Canyon fürs Wochenende eh erstmal versaut...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. August 2014)

Würde ich komplett zurück schicken.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machinehead (15. August 2014)

nun ich habe meine Gabel wieder zurück und alles wurde zu meiner Zufriedenheit erledigt.
Bin jetzt erstmal wieder beruhigt.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder besser werden.
@bigfall : vielleicht nimmt es bei dir ja auch noch eine glückliche Wendung
Ich würde den Threat dann als geklärt bezeichnen wenns ok ist
gruß
michael


----------



## chicolini (27. August 2014)

Machinehead schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal anzurufen und Druck zu machen.Wenn es sein muss auch täglich damit Sie bemerken zu meinst es ernst.



Ich finde es absolut lächerlich, wenn man(n) erst "Druck" machen muss damit ein Hersteller seine Kunden ( sein Geld und seine Existenz übrigens ) ernst nimmt..
mal im Ernst...!

ich hab mir mein erstes Canyon dieses Jahr gekauft und nach der Erfahrung mit Canyon definitv auch mein letztes...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. September 2014)

Habe heute meinen Laufradsatz wieder bekommen, mach nur sieben Wochen! 
Schön ist, dass ich mir ein Felgen Band kaufen muss da man dies wohl nach der Reparatur vergessen hat... 

Naja, dafür habe ich dann meine kaputten ergon Griffe zurück bekommen obwohl ich verzierte neue bekommen habe und eine gebrochene Speiche lsg auch noch im Karton! 

Bin begeistert. Hab gerade erst mal eine Mail hin geschickt... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Cubinator86 (8. September 2014)

Hallo, ohje, da ließt man ja nicht viel gutes :/
Hab mir am Ende letzter Woche ein Nerve Al 29 9.9SL aus dem Outlet bestellt. Das Outlet-Modell kostete 2600€ und somit 200€ weniger als das Reguläre bereits Reduzierte. 2600€ klang fair für ein paar Kratzer an der Stütze und am Antrieb. Freitag abend wurde das Shop-Neubike auf 2700€ reduziert und ich schrieb eine Mail an Canyon, dass ich meine 200€ Preisnachlass natürlich jetzt gerne auf den neuen Preis hätte und dass sie das Rad nicht losschicken sollen bis ich eine Antwort hätte und mich wieder gemeldet hätte. Natürlich bekomme ich heute morgen eine Email mit einer Nachricht, dass mein Bike gerade versendet wird -.- Ich ruf bei Canyon an und frage nach, was jetzt Sache ist und bekomme von der netten Dame zu hören, das wäre kein Problem. Ich würde den zusätzlichen 100€ Rabatt sicher bekommen, und sie würde sich gleich wieder bei mir melden. 5 Stunden später rufe ich weil es mir langsam zu blöd wurde wieder beim Service an, und bekomme von einem genervten Mitarbeiter (vermutlich kurz vor Feierabend) zu hören, dass ich keinen Rabatt mehr auf den Outlet-Preis bekomme, weil Outlet und Shop-Preise nichts miteinander zu tun hätten 
Meine Meinung ist:
Wenn das verkratzte Bike vor der Reduzierung 200€ billiger war als das Neubike, warum sollte dann eine Preisreduzierung des Neubikes nicht auch für das gebrauchte gelten???
Hätte ich nicht eben kurz vor Service-Schluss erneut angerufen, wüsste ich immer noch nicht, wo ich dran bin. Alles in allem wirft es ein schlechtes und enttäuschendes Bild auf den Canyon-Kundenservice.
Überlege mir wirklich gerade, ein Radon zu kaufen. Weil als Kunde komme ich mir gerade ziemlich verarscht vor


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. September 2014)

@Cubinator...erwarte besser nicht, dass es bei radon/bike-discount anders läuft..auch dort wird knallhart kalkuliert. letztendlich hast du zum zeitpunkt des kaufs den aktuellen preis für ein "gebrauchtes" bezahlt und einen verbindlichen preis bekommen. ich kann deinen ärger verstehen aber erwartest du da nicht etwas viel von canyon. welche company informiert dich nach einem kauf noch über eine preisminderung? ;-)


----------



## holgiduke (9. September 2014)

Das ist einfach Pech, wenn auch für dich höchst ärgerlich. Fakt ist aber, du hast das Bike im Outlet für 2.600€ bestellt und der Preis bei Bestellung ist nun mal ausschlaggebend. Irgendwo muß man halt die Grenze ziehen. Sicherlich kann man nun noch versuchen, aus Kulanz einen weiteren Preisnachlass zu gewähren, aber das kann je nach Fortschritt der Auftragsabwicklung ziemliich aufwändig oder vielleicht auch einfach schon zu spät sein. Damit mußt du dann halt leben.

Die Alternative wurde ja schon von Dice8 im Community Talk genannt.

Und was deine Überlegung bzgl. Radon betrifft: Glaubst du wirklich, das ist da anders? 

Übrigens wird es auch nicht dadurch besser, das du das Thema hier in mehreren Threads einstellst.


----------



## chicolini (9. September 2014)

Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzgesetz gilt auch bei reduzierter Ware so diese denn versendet wird..!

Ich würd´s in Anspruch nehmen und mir dann überlegen wem ich mein Geld anvertraue.

Und meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit anderen Direktvertrieblern waren deutlich besser, ja!


----------



## dj_holgie (9. September 2014)

Mach doch erstmal langsam, die Dame hat es dir doch zugesichert das du den Rabatt bekommst. Lass es dir doch schriftlich bestätigen, bei einer größeren Firma dauert es halt alles ein wenig bis alles seine Wege nimmt. 

Ich hab bisher immer gehört, dass wenn ein Bike noch nicht ausgeliefert ist und Canyon in der Zeit den Preis reduziert hat das man den Rabatt auch noch nachträglich bekommt. Anders gehts ja auch nicht, da man eben 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht hat und die Kunden ansonsten einfach zurückschicken würde und nochmal neu bestellen.


----------



## BikerTux (9. September 2014)

Hallo Cubinator86

Ich sehe das wie Holgiduke. Du hast zum Zeitpunkt X bestellt und Preis Y bezahlt. Der hat Dir gepasst. OK
Ich habe mein 9.9SL letzte Woche bestellt für 2800€. Jetzt sehe ich, dass es 100€billiger geworden ist. Pech gehabt ! Soll ich nun heulen ? Nein.
Übrigens war das Outlet-bike mit Macken zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei 2700,- also nur 100€ drunter. Das hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Du aber hast schon einen Abschlag von 200,- bekommen. Also sei froh.

Schönen Gruss vom (Biker)Tux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTux (15. September 2014)

Hier noch ein Zusatz

Ich habe den Sachverhalt Canyon in einer Supportmail erläutert.
Sie haben mir dann die 100€ auf meinem Kundenkonto gut geschrieben.
Das finde ich Kulant  Damit kann ich leben.
Danke für die Anregung Cubinator

Gute Fahrt
(Biker)Tux


----------



## thschmitt (13. November 2014)

Hab ein Torque EX Vertride 2014 seit ca. einem halben Jahr.
Das Bike war mehr defekt und beim Service als ich es fahren konnte. 
- 4x Feststellschraube vom X0 Schaltwerk gebrochen
- Dämpfer defekt 
- Speiche verbogen
- Chainsack vorne bei jeder 2.-3. Fahrt beim sanften Schalten 
- Knarzen / Quitschen an der Schwinge 
uvm.

War für mich das erste und letzte Mal ein Bike vom Versender.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2014)

Für Manche ist Canyon auch IMMER schuld. Man Unterscheidet kaum, ob FOX, Mavic, etc. in der Kette hängen und sich stur stellen. 

Ich hatte mit 2 Canyon Bikes und Support & Ersatzteilen sehr gute Erfahrungen. 
Bikes wurden in der Hauptsaison vor dem geplanten Liefertermin ausgeliefert (vor der Bestellung angerufen - ja, die wenigsten können reden und klicken und schreiben in Foren dafür umso mehr), man hat immer schnell geantwortet und sich sogar Feedback eingeholt. 
Wenn man nach 5h anruft, ist man als Mitarbeiter logischerweise genervt - es gibt noch mehr Kunden, als dich. 

Wer aber nie in einer Fa. mit Supportabwicklung gearbeitet hat, weiß nicht wie viele Schritte tlw. notwendig sind - um eben einen guten Preis zu garantieren, die Marge niedrig zu halten, die ihr alle als Kaufgrund hattet - sonst wärt ihr zu Mercedes & Co. gegangen. 
Diese haben eine hohe Marge und können eben mal schnell Kulanz geben (der Kunde hats ja im Vorfeld bezahlt).

Also, zusammengefasst: differenziert ein wenig!
Schaltwerkschrauben brechen bei jedem anderen Hersteller, der dieses auch verbaut, Dämpfer geht auch bei Mercedes kaputt, Speichen ebenso, etc. 
Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Nur weil kein Hanswurscht euch vor Ort erzählt, dass es noch an FOX, etc. liegt, warum euer Rad nicht fertig ist, heisst es nicht, dass Canyon euch mit Absicht vorführt...


----------



## Guru (1. Dezember 2014)

Eigene Erfahrungen nach 5 Wochen Besitz:

Bike 1 Woche vor Liefertermin erhalten
Vermeintlich fehlendes Ersatz-Schaltauge wurde mir innerhalb von 3 Tagen kostenfrei zugesandt. 
(Hatte eines bestellt, aber dann übersehen, dass es *außen *am Karton hing. Habs dann wieder auf meine Kosten zurückgeschickt)
Bike war von Beginn an sehr gut eingestellt und funktioniert seitdem einwandfrei.


----------



## noocelo (1. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> (...) die wenigsten können reden und klicken und schreiben in Foren dafür umso mehr (...) es gibt noch mehr Kunden, als dich (...) Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. (...) Nur weil kein Hanswurscht euch vor Ort erzählt, dass es noch an FOX, etc. liegt, warum euer Rad nicht fertig ist, heisst es nicht, dass Canyon euch mit Absicht vorführt...



... warum so genervt? und warum denkst du, dass andere so viel weniger plan/ahnung/erfahrung haben? evtl. haben sie sogar mehr, brauchen deine weitreichende lebensexpertise gar nicht und regen sich völlig zurecht über canyon auf; könnte sein? also, zusammengefasst: differenzier' ein wenig.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... warum so genervt? und warum denkst du, dass andere so viel weniger plan/ahnung/erfahrung haben? evtl. haben sie sogar mehr, brauchen deine weitreichende lebensexpertise gar nicht und regen sich völlig zurecht über canyon auf; könnte sein? also, zusammengefasst: differenzier' ein wenig.



du wirst festgestellt haben, dies ist ein forum. freie meinung ist erwünscht. lebensexpertisen werden hier immer weiter gegeben. man lernt aus den erfahrungen anderer. einseitige darstellungen können das reale bild schnell verzerren.

zu klarstellung: habe niemals behauptet, dass bei canyon nie etwas schief geht - wahrscheinlich sogar schon. wahrscheinlich auch genauso oft, wie anderswo (prozentual zum radverkauf). 
der hinweis war eben nur, dass die zufriedenen kunden es selten online posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube es ist unstreitig, dass es bei Canyon ein paar grundlegende Schwächen im Service gibt. Der Kundenservice scheint mit dem restlichen Firmenwachstum nicht so recht mitgekommen zu sein.

Die Probleme sind im Prinzip jedes Jahr gleich, aber anscheinend ist der Druck der Kunden (noch) nicht groß genug, um diese nachhaltig abzustellen.


----------



## noocelo (1. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> (...) der hinweis war eben nur, dass die zufriedenen kunden es selten online posten!



... alter hut. und: passiert bei canyon "wahrscheinlich auch genauso oft, wie anderswo (prozentual zum radverkauf)". ergo: doch eine gewisse aussagekraft im vergleich zum "gemecker" über andere radfirmen. aus eigener und der "erfahrung anderer" weiß ich, dass canyon ein defizit im after-sales hat. evtl. kümmern sie sich ja jetzt d'rum nachdem die neue, imposante hütte steht. nicht zuletzt im eigenen interesse.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche es Ihnen!
Deswegen diskutieren wir hier ja auch. Letztendlich werden sowohl der Kunde wie auch Canyon davon profitieren. Dennoch differenzieren... wo kann Canyon ne Schippe drauflegen, wo hängen Sie ebenso in der Luft.
Ist mir jetzt aber auch schon sehr Off Topic...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich wünsche es Ihnen!
> Deswegen diskutieren wir hier ja auch. Letztendlich werden sowohl der Kunde wie auch Canyon davon profitieren. Dennoch differenzieren... wo kann Canyon ne Schippe drauflegen, wo hängen Sie ebenso in der Luft.
> Ist mir jetzt aber auch schon sehr Off Topic...


Wieso wird Canyon davon profitieren, wenn hier diskutiert wird oder persönliche Unzufriedenheit oder Verbesserungsvorschläge verlautbart wird? Letztendlich bist Du für Canyon nur ein Bruchteil der Kundschaft. Die anderen Kunden bestellen sich ein bike und melden sich dann nie wieder und sind happy. Fakt ist, dass es bei Canyon meistens alles sehr gut funktioniert nur mitunter "etwas" länger dauert. Ich seh ansonsten keine gravierenden Schwächen im Service. Da tun sich einige Mitbewerber schwerer.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Dezember 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> evtl. kümmern sie sich ja jetzt d'rum nachdem die neue, imposante hütte steht. nicht zuletzt im eigenen interesse.



@Sven_Kiel  war bezogen auf diese Aussage! Nicht, dass hier diskutiert wird.
Ich sehe es ähnlich, wie du. Aber es wird immer irgendwo etwas schief laufen und über einen Versender kann man schneller meckern, als über Andere... und wenn man das Alles im Verhältnis zum Preis sieht... bekommt man eine Menge, wie ich PERSÖNLICH finde.


----------



## docrobin (4. Dezember 2014)

Bisher war ich mit Canyon sehr zufrieden, aber nun habe ich zum ersten Mal ein Problem und meine E-Mails werden nichtmal beantwortet. Aus Verzweiflung poste ich hier mal den Text, vielleicht kriege ich dann eine Antwort ? Habt Ihr auch schon einmal eine 0-Reaktion erlebt?

Am 5.11.2014 schrieb ...

Hallo Canyon-Team,
bitte enttäuscht mich nicht vollends und beantwortet wenigstens meine Mail!
Gruß
...

Am 18.10.2014 um 11:22 schrieb ...

Hallo Canyon-Team,
nachdem die Bikepark-Saison beendet ist, möchte ich Euch ein Feedback zu meinem Torque DHX Rockzone 2014 geben. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe den Kauf nicht bereut.
Die Laufräder „Sun Ringle Charcher Expert“ sind allerdings eine Katastrophe. Schon nach wenigen Fahrten (und ich fahre nichts Extremes) sind beim Hinterrad mehrere Speichen gerissen (ohne Sturz). Beim Vorderrad hat es bei einem Sturz mehrere Speichen durch den Nabenflansch gezogen. Die Nabe wurde dabei so stark beschädigt, dass an den entsprechenden Stellen keine Speichen mehr eingesetzt werden können (siehe Bild, rote Pfeile). Behelfsmäßig wurden die Speichen in die Nachbarflansche eingesetzt, das ist aber nur eine Notlösung.
Richtig geärgert habe ich mich aber, als ich im IBC-Forum las, dass diese Probleme Canyon schon einige Zeit bekannt sind und viele Käufer betreffen. Warum habt Ihr mir im April 2014 dann noch ein Fahrrad mit diesen Laufrädern verkauft? Ich finde, dies steht Canyon nicht gut zu Gesicht, und ich bin nun echt am überlegen, ob ich 2015 meinen Freerider bei Euch oder doch besser bei der Konkurrenz kaufe.
Nun aber konkret meine Frage: gibt es bei Euch auch für Laufräder ein Crash-Replacement? Falls ja, würde ich aber gerne auf Laufräder mit Standardflansch und konventionellen Speichen mit gebogenem Kopf wechseln. Das Sun-Ringle-System mit geraden Speichen ist mir zu anfällig und die Ersatzteilversorgung ist sehr problematisch. Ein Laufradsatz vom DHX Whipzone würde mir gefallen.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
Viele Grüße
...​


----------



## sinex (5. Dezember 2014)

docrobin schrieb:


> Bisher war ich mit Canyon sehr zufrieden, aber nun habe ich zum ersten Mal ein Problem und meine E-Mails werden nichtmal beantwortet. Aus Verzweiflung poste ich hier mal den Text, vielleicht kriege ich dann eine Antwort ? Habt Ihr auch schon einmal eine 0-Reaktion erlebt?
> 
> Am 5.11.2014 schrieb ...
> 
> ...




Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Chat-System gemacht. Probiers vielleicht mal da. Ansonsten ist Anrufen bei Canyon immer die beste Lösung gewesen.


----------



## Bjoern3003 (7. Dezember 2014)

Meine Mails wurden leider auch nie beantwortet. Egal um was es ging. Ich bekam nicht mal eine eingangsbestätigung. Der Chat hingegen war sofort da. Keine Ahnung was in deren Mail System schief läuft.


----------



## ToMo74 (7. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem neuen Spectral war die mitgelieferte Pumpe für Gabel und Dämpfer defekt. Kurze Email geschrieben, Problem geschildert und einen Tag später die Versandbestätigung meiner neuen Pumpe bekommen - besser geht's nicht!
Bei größeren Problemen würde ich immer anrufen, persönlich geht das eh schneller mit mehr Verhandlungsspielraum. Nett sein, dann gibts auch meist was Nettes zurück ;-)


----------



## noocelo (8. Dezember 2014)

... wenn sich canyon jetzt auch noch bei 'ner ollen gabelpumpe anstellen würde, dann gute nacht. drücke dir die daumen, dass du von größeren problemen verschont bleibst.

und von wegen 'nett': das ist die alte wald rein/raus geschichte. leider ist der tenor vieler canyon-geschädigter, dass man sie erst ernst nahm, als sie 'deutlicher' wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke für Eure Hinweise. Ich habe es nochmal über das E-Mail-Kontaktformular versucht und heute eine Antwort erhalten, die ich der Fairness halber auch zur Kenntnis geben will:

"Anrede,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 07. Dezember 2014.

Wir bedauern, dass Sie auf Ihre E-Mail keine antworten bekommen haben, laut unserem System ist bisher keine E-Mail bei uns eingegangen, unsere E-Mails werden in der Regel Zeitnah beantwortet. Warum Ihre beiden ersten Mails nicht angekommen sind, kann bedauerlicherweise nicht nachvollzogen werden. Bezüglich Ihre Laufräder kann gesagt werden, dass dies kein bekanntes Problem ist, wie es dargestellt wird, es handelt sich hier um bedauerliche Einzelfälle, im Verhältnis zu den verkauften Rädern mit diesen Laufrädern. Laufräder sind bei uns OEM Ware und werden einzeln nicht angeboten, ein Crash Replacement dafür gibt es nicht. Gerne können die Laufräder zur Prüfung und Reparatur an uns eingesendet werden, hierfür kann auf Wunsch ein Rückholschein erstellt und zugesendet werden.

Gerne stehen wir Ihnen für weitere Fragen und Anliegen unter Ihrer Kundennummer ... zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
...."​
Dass es sich nicht um ein bekanntes Problem handelt, kann ich dennoch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Hier im Forum findet man wie gesagt zahlreiche Hinweise. Aber sei es drum. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel mehr erwartet.


----------



## noocelo (8. Dezember 2014)

... die schauen sich nur die laufräder an (ohne das ganze rad einschicken zu müssen) und versand geht auf ihre kappe? klingt erstmal fair für mich.


----------



## docrobin (8. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt. Ist eigentlich o.k., würde aber nur etwas bringen, wenn die Naben ausgetauscht werden, da es die Speichen durch den Flansch gezogen hat. (s. Foto). Bin gespannt, ob sie sich darauf einlassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## docrobin (8. Dezember 2014)

Hier das Foto.


----------



## MarcellusWallis (12. April 2015)

Hallo an alle, habe die sufu benutzt auch das Internet befragt, allerdings alles ohne Erfolg. Habe eine sunringle demon Nabe mit 150mm Einbaubreite. Gibt es dafür umrüstkits? Oder passen auch die der Demon 2??? Bitte um Hilfe.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

MarcellusWallis schrieb:


> habe die sufu benutzt auch das Internet befragt


Und dennoch im falschen Thread mit einer Frage, die Fragen offen lässt. Passen? Wohin? Umrüstkits auf was? Welches Fahrrad?
Eher mal zu der Tech Ecke und Laufrädern schauen und vor dem Posten nachdenken?!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/laufraeder.128/


----------



## chicolini (13. April 2015)

um hier mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen... ich wollt´s mir eigentlich verkneifen aber bin heut wieder zufällig über die bilder aufm Stick gestolpert,, ich stell´s hier mal ein, soll jeder sich selbst seine Gedanken machen...ich lass meine persönliche Meinung zu dieser Leistung unkommentiert..
Neukauf August 2014, Liefertermin wie zugesagt, Beschrifttung des Kartons "Made with Passion-made for you!" macht mich nach wie vor fuchsig...

Auflistung der am Neurad aufgetrenen "Problem´chen" wie folgt:

- Hinterrad in Verpackung aus dem Rahmen gefallen -> Bremsscheibe verbogen
- Sattelrohr ausgerieben, jedoch komplett mit Spänen voll
- Steuerkopflager Staubdichtung völlig zerstört von der Erstmontage
- Tretlager bei Einbau beschädigt, Lagersitzring gebrochen
- Schlauchmontage im Reifen mit kurz Ventilausrichtung kurz vor Abriss
- Schaltungseinstellung vorne wie hinten ungenügend
- Bremse vorne nicht korrekt auf Mitte eingestellt ( nicht tragisch, der Vollständigkeit halber )

Telefonischer Reklamationsversuch ohne Chance auf Durchkommen, nach entsprechender erster Reklamation per mail mit Bildern und Frage ob der Kartonbeschriftung "Made with... " und der gezeigten Leistung hier erfolgte zunächst die Ermahnung die Mitarbeiter nicht persönlich in Frage zu stellen, anschließend das Angebot die Teile einzeln nachzuschicken... Was ich ob des Wunsches endlich zu fahren annahm.
Es wurde weder auf eine Rücksendung zur Durchsicht und Instandsetzung eingegangen noch auf meine Frage wer das im Normalfall im Nachgang montiert ( Mechaniker/Werkstatt?? ), schließlich hat nicht jeder das Glück im eigenen Wohnzimmer MTB´s reparieren zu können/dürfen..!

Canyon und Ole werden, sobald ein anderes Radl ansteht, zukünftig getrennte Wege gehen..

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

Oh je! Nicht wirklich schön! 
Wie haben die auf das Sattelrohr, Tret- und Steuerkopflager reagiert? (das Andere ist wirklich saublöd, aber so ne Sache mit "beweise, dass...")


----------



## chicolini (13. April 2015)

hab ein neues Tretlager bekommen, ebenso eine neue Sattelstütze und nen Steuersatz...
von daher alles ok, nur die Tatsache im Hause Canyon so etwas als " kann mal passieren " einzustufen und ohne weitere stellungnahme eben schnell Teile durchschicken, halte ich gerade im Falle eines klemmenden Lenkkopfes für weit daneben...
Mich hat´s auch fast auf´s Fressbrett gekloppt, irgendwie hatte ich damit nicht gerechnet..
Und selbst so ein lapidares schiefes Ventil ist rein fahrsicherheitstechnisch beim Vorderrad bei weitem nicht so locker zu betrachten, reißt es dir beim Bremsen ab, liegst Du, egal wie gut du´s drauf hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

Na, das ist doch ok.
Und Steuersatz zum selber einbauen, oder kamen die entgegen mit Einbaukosten beim Händler ums Eck?
Ich bin da scheinbar recht tolerant, aber wenn die es "fixen" kann es in meinen Augen schon mal vorkommen - prüfe ja das Rad, bevor ich mich drauf setze.
Ärgerlich allemal - v.a. wenn man gleich losfahren will!

Unabhängig von dir, kann mich nur wiederholen: wer dringend sein Rad braucht, wer nicht schrauben mag/kann/sich auskennt, wem Kommunikation im allg. nicht so flüssig vonstatten geht, wer gerne beim Händler ums Eck nochmal lieber alles checken lässt: für den sind Versenderbikes einfach nix! Auch wenn der Preis heiß ist!


----------



## chicolini (13. April 2015)

da stimm ich dir zu...auch wenn ich persönlich der Meinung bin daß ausser Kleinigkeiten auch oder gerade beim Versender nichts gravierendes sein darf.
Wenn ich mich schon mit Qualität brüste, hätten hier mindestens 3 Fehler bei der Endkontrolle auffallen müssen und meiner Meinung nach erst gar nicht passieren dürfen..
Zu deiner Frage: wie ich bereits schrieb, wurde ich weder auf die Möglichkeit einer Rücksendung noch Kostenübernahme oder Beteiligung beim Händler um die Ecke angesprochen..
Das hab ich beim Mitbewerber im Falle eines rasselnden Shifters schon ganz anders erlebt... da waren diese Fragen die ersten die gestellt wurden..

edit: ich prüfe auch das Rad, logisch! aber wenn ich beim losfahren merke dass die Kurbel wackelt und beim ersten Einlenken der Lenker in der Stellung klemmt, dann frag ich doch berechtigt, warum das im Hause Canyon nicht schon aufgefallen ist..
Sattelrohr und Schaltung sind kleinigkeiten die imho passieren können, aber nicht zwangsläufig sein müssen, aber die 2 Punkte Steuerkopf und Kurbel bedeuten für mich in Punkto Canyon das KO!
Das schiefe Ventil ist für mich da nur das I-Tüpfelchen..


----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

Ja, das beliebte Marketing. 
Im Service holen einige gut auf (und überholen) - Zeit wurde es. Belebt das Geschäft!
Aber zu den Fragen - irgendwie ist das scheinbar willkürlich bei Canyon. Bei dem Fall vorher, wurde immer auf Rücksendung gepocht, bei manchen wird eine Beteiligung für den vor Ort Einbau gefragt, bei dir nicht... kann eig. nicht sein (und jeder wünscht es sichs anders). 

Mir scheint, Canyon hat ein internes Problem mit der einheitlichen Kommunikation. Man schaue in den CF Strive Thread - die Jungs sind mal richtig angepisst! Bei der Art, wie mit denen umgegangen wird, auch verständlich. Hätten die doch statt in die neue Klamottendesigner, mal in jemand mit Kommunikationswissenschaften-Studium eingestellt.
Zudem sind die mit Technikern nicht gerade überbelegt. Klar, einerseits müssen die über das ganze Jahr gehalten werden (auch außerhalb des "yuhu Frühling, ich kaufe mir ein neues Rad"), andererseits sollten die Preise des Rades günstig gehalten werden (Saisonarbeiter senken nur die Qualität).
Schade eigentlich - war persönlich immer zufrieden. Kann aber die Fälle hier meist nachvollziehen.


----------



## chicolini (13. April 2015)

ganz ehrlich.. Die Gründe sind mir eigentlich wurscht ( auch wenn ich vieles nachvollziehen kann weil man es aus anderen Branchen kennt ) und die Frage nach dem Preiskampf brennt heut alles nieder...
Ich kann nur nicht alles darauf abwälzen, zumal auch sämtliche Mitbwerber die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben.

Ich habe Räder auch bei Radon ( fand ich persönlich sehr gut ) und bei Propain ( ist für mich weder vor dem Kauf noch danach zu toppen  ) gekauft, und keiner von beiden macht so vollmundig auf sich aufmerksam wie Canyon, und selbst wenn ist der Ton UND die Tat im After Sales um Welten besser als bei den Damen und Herren des "pure-cycling"

das ärgert mich in erster Linie, die Art und Weise und mit welcher Selbstverständnlichkeit man hier abgeklatscht wird...
Offensichtlich, so mein Verdacht, haben auch hier die Marketingstrategen das Sagen und man baut lieber noch nen Glaspalast mehr als auch nur einen Fachman zusätzlich da einzustellen, wo man ihn offensichtlich dringend braucht.
scheinbar laufen die Geschäfte noch viel zu gut...
Die Bewertungsanfrage 4 Wochen nach dem Kauf wurde von mir in allen Punkten wahrheitsgetreu ausgefüllt und übermittelt.. gehört hab ich darauf nichts.
Eine Reklamation an Volkswagen hat im Falle einer Umschlüsselung um Welten besser funktioniert.
Die rufen sogar zurück...zack zack, kurzes Gespräch, geklärt, Kunde zufrieden 
ein Weltkonzern wie Canyon hat das offensichtlich nicht nötig..

In meinem Fall hätte sogar ne Packung Gummibärchen für die Montage nen Pluspunkt gegeben...

cu ole


----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

Gebe ich dir 100%ig Recht!
Und zu Propain zieht es mich auch immer mehr hin - auch wenn mein Rad noch vollkommen ausreichend ist. Man hört wirklich NUR Gutes.
Liegt auch daran, dass man sich um Probleme (die überall ja vorkommen können) ernsthaft kümmert.


----------



## chicolini (14. April 2015)

Also ich könnte, so ich gefragt würde, zu Propain nur aussergwöhnliches berichten.
Besser aufgehoben als bei Propain hab ich mich bislang noch nicht gefühlt!

Gruß Ole

ps: so nebenbei liegt mir das Radl auch noch saugut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

@chicolini was kannst du denn über propain berichten?


----------



## dragonjackson (14. April 2015)

würde mich auch interessieren @chicolini


----------



## chicolini (14. April 2015)

da das hier nix mit dem eigentlichen thema zu tun hat nur soviel:

habt ihr fragen, anregungen oder probleme... einfach irgendjemand ->>( das ist das schöne ) bei propain kontaktieren, und euch wird sicher eine passende lösung zu egal was angeboten.
ich hab mit jeder frage, farbgebung, gabel für 27.5 im 26er rahmen, dämpfer hinten ( austausch im nachhinein ), design extra für´s frau´chen mit sicherheit a weng genervt bis wir alles zusammen hatten wie´sein soll, aber immer ( Betonung IMMER ) kurzfristig einen für mich passenden vorschlag bekommen!
ich hab mich zu keiner zeit als einfacher kunde des hauses gefühlt, sondern wurde immer freundschaftlich als würde man sich schon ewig kennen und schätzen behandelt und versorgt!

Ich habe so einen Service und Kommunikation in meinem mittlerweile 46 Lenzen erstmalig und einmalig bei propain erlebt!
es gibt einige gute und auch sehr gute engagierte shops, werkstätten etc. aber bislang sind die jungs dort einfach noch nen tupfen näher dran am "kunden"

bin weder verschwistert verschwägert noch verwandt, auch krieg ich keine prämie, ich hau das raus, weil es mich persönlcih echt beeindruckt hat und ich mir wünsche auch in jahren noch dort kaufen zu können...!

lest euch einfach durch die propain seiten hier im forum, ich denke es geht vielen hier zumindest ähnlich

greetz ole


----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

ah, ok. hatte dein beitrag dann falsch verstanden. von wegen


chicolini schrieb:


> Besser aufgehoben gefühlt hab ich mich bislang bei propain noch nicht!


... im vergleich zu canyon.

so isses ja jetzt langweilig, weil du ja nur schreibst, was (fast) jeder über propain sagt. 

irgendwann wird die ganze asche die bei propain statt bei canyon landet den koblenzern richtig weh tun.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

Propain ist kein Hersteller für Massenware, da wird jeder Kunde individuell behandelt, eine kleine Firma mit Herzblut.

Bei Canyon geht es um Stückzahlen, da müßte man dem Wasserkopf ganz oben mal mitteilen, daß Gewinnmaximierung nicht das Lebensendziel sein sollte.


----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

... es sieht momentan so aus, als würden die es mittel-/langfristig auf die harte tour lernen. 

was mich auch nervt, ist, dass sie neben den kunden wohl auch die mitarbeiter nicht in einem adäquaten maß schätzen: überschaubare entlohnung, klima mehr so geht so, hohe fluktuation (wenn ich persönlichen erfahrungsberichten glauben schenken darf).


----------



## chicolini (14. April 2015)

chicolini schrieb:


> Besser aufgehoben als bei Propain hab ich mich bislang noch nicht gefühlt!



hab´s geändert (guggstdu) hoffe is nu eindeutiger ( wenn auch langweiliger  )

und was das klima in koblenz angeht.... wundern würde es mich nicht!
Man spürt ja draussen immer ein wenig von dem inneren Klima, ob man es nun wahrhaben will oder nicht..

Gemäß dem Sprichwort "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" ist ja zumindest die Richtung absehbar.. ( Meine Meinung )


----------



## chicolini (14. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Propain ist kein Hersteller für Massenware, da wird jeder Kunde individuell behandelt, eine kleine Firma mit Herzblut.


Korrekt, aber auch Canyon hat mal klein angefangen.. Und nebenbei, auch andere Versender haben´s verstanden trotz Wachstum den Beitragszahler (Kunde) dafür ordentlich zu behandeln und ernst zu nehmen!



filiale schrieb:


> Bei Canyon geht es um Stückzahlen, da müßte man dem Wasserkopf ganz oben mal mitteilen, daß Gewinnmaximierung nicht das Lebensendziel sein sollte.



120% Zustimmung, wobei ich denke diejenigen die Du ansprichst, die brauchen dafür erst n spezielles Seminar im Wellnesshotel.
So einfach versteht man das offenbar auf dieser Ebene nicht..


----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

alternativ: wandern mit lamas oder: augen aufmachen (und excel-tabellchen zu).


----------



## Machinehead (28. April 2015)

sorry falscher threat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (10. Februar 2017)

SERVICE und CANYON ???

Zwei Worte die überhaupt nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## Alfdorfer (25. Februar 2017)

Ja leider muss ich gerade auch diese Erfahrung machen.
Die schaffen es seit nun 5 Wochen nicht, einen defekten Dämpfer (aus einem neuen Rad) zu reparieren oder zu ersetzen.
Was die einem so "mailen", ist für mich eine Frechheit! ...ich wurde sogar belogen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

Alfdorfer schrieb:


> Was die einem so "mailen", ist für mich eine Frechheit! ...ich wurde sogar belogen.


Das nennt man Alternative Fakten!


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2017)

Alfdorfer schrieb:


> JWas die einem so "mailen", ist für mich eine Frechheit! ...ich wurde sogar belogen.



Das hat bei denen nix mit Lügen zu tun, das ist trauriger Weise Unwissenheit weil Sie mit dem eigenen System nicht zurecht kommen. Da weiß der Eine nicht was der Andere tut. Daher kommen solche Falschaussagen.


----------



## Alfdorfer (25. Februar 2017)

Mag sein. 
Fairer weise möchte ich erwähnen, dass vorhin doch tatsächlich der neue Dämpfer angekommen ist.
Dieser sogar mit Upgrade.


----------



## rbm (25. Februar 2017)

Ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf eine Nachlieferung, auf zwei kleine Gummikappen für mein Exceed, die hinter dem Tretlager ein Loch abdecken.......  (eine zweite als Reserve) müssen erst bestellt werden....traurig aber sowas muss einfach da sein bei denen..... Hatte extra per Mail bestellt, da diese nicht über den Shop bestellbar waren und ein Mud Guard dazu, selbst mit Symbol-Foto der Kappen ist nur der Mud Guard verschickt worden.....  man man man jetzt schlägt man sich rum um an die Kappen zu kommen.....


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2017)

Alfdorfer schrieb:


> Mag sein.
> Fairer weise möchte ich erwähnen, dass vorhin doch tatsächlich der neue Dämpfer angekommen ist.
> Dieser sogar mit Upgrade.



Dann wäre es auch fair Deinen obigen post zu korrigieren.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Februar 2017)

Alfdorfer schrieb:


> Mag sein.
> Fairer weise möchte ich erwähnen, dass vorhin doch tatsächlich der neue Dämpfer angekommen ist.
> Dieser sogar mit Upgrade.



Das Upgrade kommt vom Hersteller. Canyon hat nur versendet.


----------



## Alfdorfer (26. Februar 2017)

Alfdorfer schrieb:


> Mag sein.
> Fairer weise möchte ich erwähnen, dass vorhin doch tatsächlich der neue Dämpfer angekommen ist.
> Dieser sogar mit Upgrade.





filiale schrieb:


> Dann wäre es auch fair Deinen obigen post zu korrigieren.


*ok*
Fairer weise möchte ich erwähnen, dass vorhin doch tatsächlich *ein* neue*r* Dämpfer angekommen ist.
Dieser sogar mit Upgrade, *nur im falschen Tune!*
...in #104 gibt es nichts zu korrigieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2017)

Eventuell ist der Tune mit dem geänderten Dämpfer upgrade so passend ?


----------

